# Custom Catfish Rods



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

I know we had a post about this a few months back, but I am bringing up again. We had a guy that was supposed to build some custom rods but it petered out, not sure why. However, I want to know..how many folks would be willing to spend the extra money for a custom rod, a one of a kind rod, built especially for them, to their specs. You can buy a good quality rod (quantum big cat rod) for about $40, what would you be willing to pay for a custom rod built for you? And the reason i am asking this is because I am getting into the rod building biz, have built a few already and when i get it perfected I plan on building a lot more. Right now the ones i build are for friends, just something i got into this summer.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Do tell...*

I would like more info...for example...I understand the use of custom rods for surf fishing scenarios(as in "loading" the 8nbait for distance casting/balance)...How would custom come into play in our pursuits(hawg kitties)?Thanks.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

depends on what components you use and teh quality......post up on how your biz turns out and what you make...........JJ


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Different tips...sensitivity...handles..cork/foam....eyes...number of eyes..seats..length of rods...a lot of variables


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*T-cats...*

are they white or black?:tongue:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I might be interested if they are the right "whip".


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Everytime I have a custom rod built , it never turns out exactly like I want it -- Although I have some useful rods from it .... Seems it is easier for me to find a prebuilt one , I just ordered myself a Tsunami 7' XH rod and it is just what the dr. ordered -- or no actually it is just what I ordered.. Would like to see some of your work ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Everytime I have a custom rod built , it never turns out exactly like I want it -- Although I have some useful rods from it .... Seems it is easier for me to find a prebuilt one , I just ordered myself a Tsunami 7' XH rod and it is just what the dr. ordered -- or no actually it is just what I ordered.. Would like to see some of your work ...


I thought (just for a moment) that we might have to start calling you Dr. Catfish... Catfish, M.D. or Catfish Ph.D. LOL...
I don't know enough about rod blanks, guides and things of that nature..

I'd like to have a look at some of your (TrophyCats) work when you get the time to post a picture.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Well we can do that once we get some made..most of our work has been for that other kind of fish the scaley kind <grin>


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I know what I like in a fishing rod, but I don't know how to TELL someone else what I like. I don't know if I've ever even seen what I would consider to be the "perfect" blank yet... The CatMaxx rods by BPS come pretty close, but they're just a little stiff along the entire length of the blank to me, if I recall.... My opinion changes a little more with every fish I catch, and of course, the requirements for the rod in use change with the style of fishing I happen to be doing at that given moment... so I guess I need about a hundred different rods to fish all the conditions I might fish LOL... 

I looked at the spiral wrapped rods a while ago, and thought that I might want to take a close look at one of them someday. The concept of having the guides on the underside of the rod, like a spinning rod, combined with a casting reel appeals to me, but I'm a little concerned that the transition from top to bottom is a little abrupt in the pictures I've seen of those rods. Keep us posted Warren... You might post a pic of the perfect cat-rod and that in and of itself might be the "push" I need to get on your waiting list.... 

Tom


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the catmaxx too..however the eyes on them are very cheap. I lose a couple of eyes on about 3 rods a winter out here. I called the company and spoke with them, and they admitted they eyes are cheap, and that is how they can sell them at a cheap price. The ceramic ring inside the eye comes unglued, and you will never find it on a boat. I have several catmaxx rods that I have replaced all the eyes on, and they are awesome rods. I am not sure there is a perfect catfish rod, for every situation. Everyone likes something a little different, but that is where a custom rod comes into play, it will be built to your specs..later..warren


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I almost bought one in the Charlotte, NC BPS when I was down there on business. I rode in a van with 5 other guys and since the only model they had was an 8' rod, I didn't buy it. I didn't think it would ride well in a van load of people. I'm glad I didn't buy it because it was an 8 footer, and I have pretty well decided I don't care for a one-piece rod longer than 7 foot or so. I didn't inspect the guides all that closely, but I suspect you're right on target with the quality (or lack there of) of the guides... I don't know enough about that sort of thing to make good choices, and it will probably be a while before I do. 
Many moons ago, I thought about making a rod or two, but I decided it was too tedious for my liking. I like the flexibility of being able to choose components and making exactly what you want in a custom rod. Back then, I was interested in a different kind of fishing, so the rods wouldn't have been much good for the fishing I do these days. Times and people change.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

A 7'6 1 pc is also a good size .. It is not extremely long and still controllable ... I like a 6'6 to a 7'6


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

I have a custom 12'4" Breakaway and the tip section is almost 9 feet and the butt 3 and some change. Talk about a PITA to move. There isn't a better custom heavy surf rod out there and I love using it, but man is it a chore taking it anywhere in my truck without messing it up. It doesn't see much action inland these days.


----------

